# Hornady Critical Defense Ammo



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Hornady Critical Defense ammo is designed to penetrate a few layers of clothing and then expand very reliably.

My understanding is that is does not penetrate wallboard (sheet rock), glass, wood, etc. very well at all.

It was designed for civilian use and the presumption is that it would not be used in a shoot out, and it is very rare that a civilian has to shoot through window glass (automotive).

See: Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Handgun :: Choose by Product Line :: Critical Defense®

My question is, if it does not penetrate window glass, then is a head shot a waste? I would imagine that the human skull is as hard as a piece of glass.

Second question: Is this a logical choice for personal/home defense?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Just my .02 cents. If you are shooting through something, especially walls, the odds are that your cause was not in self-defense. There are a few exceptions to this rule, but not very many. On the whole I think that Hornady has the right idea with their Critical Defense Ammo and how they perceive its use. If you feel that the likely hood of having to shoot someone blindly through something such as sheetrock is something that you need to prepare for then look at other ammo such as Speer or Winchester.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

From Handguns Magazine on Hornady's Ammunition -

Do More With Less


----------

